# Chelsea - My best friend in the whole world



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Chelsea

I held you in my arms 21/10/11 at 3:30pm, I promised you I would be with you at the end and I was. I couldn't let you suffer and you were so poorly. I know it was the right thing by the look in your eyes.

Run free, go and meet Kelly and Jess, I bet you are already with them and running around again 

I will miss you so much Chelsea, I really will.

You were a pleasure to have, I could trust you with anyone or anything, such a gentle little girl.

You were 17yrs old, they were such wonderful years with you, I grew up with you 

I love you baby girl, enjoy Rainbow Bridge, we will meet again one day xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :001_wub:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, they are such lovely pictures of Chelsea.


RIP Chelsea


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

run free Chelsea... you gorgeous doggy...
Sorry for your loss...xx


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, you and Chelsea were so lucky to have each other and share so much love with each other


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Chelsea.
What lovely pictures of her.
You will always cherish the happy memories of her and they will never fade.

R.I.P Chelsea and run freely along the beaches at Rainbow Bridgexx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!!!!

So sorry that you have lost her-and I know you miss her so much
We lost Lulu,aged 14 ,9 months ago and still keep expecting to see her coming round the corner in the house

Thinking of you
Maureen

Hope Chelsea and Lulu have met up and can play together at Rainbow Bridge along with all the others


----------



## mustang sally (Oct 13, 2011)

Awww - so sorry for your loss. We lost our much beloved Triggy in the summer...it's so hard - and I swear I will never be able to go into that Vets again xx


----------



## Francesanne (Oct 22, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your great loss. Chelsea sounded a wonderful best friend. What a wonderful life you must have spent together. Very moved by your lovely tribute to her. Wonderful photo's. My old boy is living on borrowed time due to cancerous growth on his paw and I'm absolutely dreading the day when we have to make that heartbreaking decision. My heart goes out to out. Take good care.xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss chelsea is a stunning dog {hugs}


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss , i liked your post because she was a beautifull dog and your pictures are lovely. xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of a lovely dog, what a great age. Run free sweet girlie.


----------

